# Gas smell saturn



## robbyd1 (May 16, 2012)

Have a 2002 Saturn 300l. Starting couple weeks ago I started smelling a gas smell near the rear end after being driven. 

Any ideas what this is? There is no gas leaks.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The fact that you smell gas means there's a leak. It may not be dripping on the ground, but it is escaping somehow. Your best bet is to get under there with a flashlight and look for any wet spots, preferably while the fuel system is pressurized. I shouldn't have to say this, but NO SMOKING!


----------



## robbyd1 (May 16, 2012)

I have done that and do not see and fluid.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Could very easily have an evaporative emissions leak; A line that traps fuel tank vapors could be leaking


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

It might be worth your while to rent a 'fume sniffer'. You could also search the CAS website for recalls or service bulletins on this make and model.


----------

